# [Review] Fractal Design CORE 3000 - Eiskalt und Edel?



## Jarafi (21. Dezember 2011)

*Review*​ 


*Fractal Design*​ 


*CORE 3000*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 




*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin nun schon seit einem Jahr fleißig am Reviews schreiben.
In meiner Freizeit gehe ich nicht nur der Fotografie nach,sondern bin seit zehn Jahren PC-begeistert, das versuche ich in jeder Review natürlich einzubringen​ 
*Und weil Weihnachten ist, hier von mir ein kleines Dankeschön-Video für das Jahr 2011, Frohe Weihnachten und gutes Neues jahr euch Allen!!!!!*
*Auch wenn ich etwas dunkel erscheine xD.*​ 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8EJ9ylhQ1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Mehr zu mir gibts hier:​ 

*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bilder und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​ 



*Danksagungen*​ 
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an Die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an* Fractal Design* für das CORE 3000.​ 
Für die weitere tatkräftige Unterstützung in dieser Review danke ich *AMD*, *MSI*, *Corsair*, *Gigabyte*, *be quiet*!, *Noiseblocker*.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Zum Unternehmen*

Zitat von der Facebookseite des Unternehmens:
Fractal Design aus Schweden hebt sich zum einen durch das selbst entworfene “Scandinavian Design” ihrer Computerprodukte ab und zum anderen durch die anspruchsvolle Technologie. Die Schweden haben sich dem Konzept verschrieben, Produkte auf einem außergewöhnlichen Design Level anzubieten, ohne dass dabei wichtige Faktoren wie Qualität, Funktionalität und Preis auf der Strecke bleiben. Zu den Produkten von Fractal Design zählen Gehäuse, Lüfter und Netzteile.


*Informationen zum Test*

In meiner Review dreht sich dieses mal alles um das Fractal Design Core 3000, einem Midi-Tower von Fractal Design.
Passend zum Herkunftsland von Fractal Design und der Jahreszeit gibt es eiskalte Fotos.
Ein passend dazu frostiges Motto darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:

*„Eiskalt und Edel?“*

Was das Core 3000 zu bieten hat klärt meine Review.


*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Das Fractal Design CORE 3000 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das Fractal Design CORE 3000 auf der Fractal Design Webseite*


*Was ihr so findet*

Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Front des Fractal Design CORE 3000 ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt Die Front anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 

*I. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Front
Der Deckel
Die Rückseite
Der Boden
Die Seitenteile

*III. Die Inneren Werte*

Der Mainboardschlitten
Die PCI-Slots
Die HDD-Racks
Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung

*IV. Das Testsystem*

*V. Einbau der Hardware*

Der Laufwerkseinbau
Der Festplatteneinbau
Der Mainboardeinbau und die H80
Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung
Der Grafikkarteneinbau
Die Lüftersteuerung

*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*VII. Resümee*



*I.Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Starten wir mit der Verpackung und dem Lieferumfang des Fractal Design CORE 3000



*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das Fractal Design CORE 3000 wird in einer schlichten Pappverpackung geliefert,.
Diese gewährt euch einen kurzen Überblick über die Key-Features, die Spezifikationen und das Design des Gehäuses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum besseren Transport bietet die Schachtel zwei Tragegriffe. Somit erfüllt die Schachtel ihre Aufgabe und sorgt dafür, dass das CORE 3000 wohlbehalten bei euch ankommt.



*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Natürlich liegt dem Fractal Design Core 3000 auch ein großes Zubehörpaket bei.
Neben einem gebundenen Handbuch auf acht Sprachen und einer 3,5“ Diskettenlaufwerksblende finden wir in einer schicken Schachtel, die in einer Festplattenschublade verstaut ist, alle notwendigen Schrauben sowie einige Kabelbinder.
Auch in der Schachtel eine PCI-Lüftersteuerung für bis zu drei Lüfter.
Auf der Rückseite der Schachtel finden wir die jeweilige Anzahl der mitgelieferten Schrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybp_XyqblF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Äußerlich präsentiert sich das Fractal Design CORE 3000 in einem dezentem und edlen Design. Unterstrichen wird der Designanspruch durch eine fast komplett schwarze Lackierung; lediglich die PCI-Verschlüsse, die Festplattenschubladen und die verbauten Lüfter sind in weiß gehalten und setzen so helle Akzente.
Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend hochwertig. Das Gehäuse wirkt auch schön schwer und massiv und fühlt sich nicht billig an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spezifikationen findet ihr in der Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Front*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Front des Fractal Design CORE 3000 besteht komplett aus grobem Lochblech, das in einen schwarzen Rahmen eingelassen ist.
Oben auf der Front ziert der Fractal Design Schriftzug die Front, darunter finden wir die beiden 5.25“ Öffnungen.
Hinter der großen, zusammenhängenden Fläche des Lochblechs befinden sich die Festplatten, die sich mit maximal 2 Lüftern (1 x 120 mm und 1 x 140 mm Lüftern) mit Frischluft versorgen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front lässt sich, wie bei allen bisher getesteten Gehäusen, auch beim CORE 3000 kinderleicht mit wenigen Handgriffen einfach nach vorne abziehen. Auch hier kommt das bewährte Schnappprinzip zum Einsatz.
Ungewöhnlich ist das Einbauprinzip des I/O-Panels: Es sieht nämlich auf den ersten Blick so aus, als ob es in die Front integriert wäre, ist jedoch mit dem Stahlrahmen verschraubt. Der Vorteil: Es kommt zu keinen Problemen mit den Kabeln bei der Demontage der Front.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die Front abgenommen ist der Blick frei auf die raffinierten Lüfterhalterungen und die Staubfilter. Die Lüfterhalterungen lassen sich einfach einschnappen.
Die Front besteht leider komplett aus Kunststoff und nicht wie der Rest des Gehäuses aus Stahl.



*Der Deckel*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Deckel besteht komplett aus Stahl und bietet zwei Lüfteröffnungen für wahlweise 2 x 120/140 mm Lüfter oder einen Dualradiator, wie z.B. bei der Corsair H100.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz vorne finden wir das abnehmbare I/O-Panel, das sich bei montierter Front perfekt in das Gesamtdesign einfügt. Es bietet folgende Interface-Möglichkeiten:

· 4 x USB 2.0
· 1 x Audio-Out
· 1 x Audio-In,
· einen Resetschalter
· einen Powerschalter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Rückseite*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Rückseite des CORE 3000 bietet eine 120 mm Öffnung für einen Lüfter oder Kühler wie die Corsair H80. Über der 120mm Öffnung finden wir zwei Schlauchöffnungen für eure Wasserkühlung. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit bis zu sieben PCI-Erweiterungskarten einzubauen und ein ATX Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anordnung der Rückseite entspricht dem heutigen Standard: unten am Boden verbautes Netzteil, darüber die Kartenausgänge und ganz oben die Lüftermöglichkeiten mit Schlauchöffnungen für eine Wasserkühlung.



*Der Boden*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Boden des CORE 3000 erlaubt es euch neben der Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter auch noch einen zusätzlichen 120 / 140 mm Lüfter zu installieren.
Finden wir bei der Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter einen ausziehbaren und somit leicht zu reinigenden Staubfilter, fehlt dieser leider bei der Lüfteröffnung oberhalb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hat das CORE 3000 natürlich vier Gummifüße, für einen sicheren Stand.



*Die Seitenteile*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die beiden Seitenteile des Fractal Design CORE 3000 bieten bis auf eine Lüfteröffnung für einen 120 / 140mm Lüfter auf der linken Seite keine Besonderheiten.
Jedoch fällt auch bei den Seitenteilen die tolle Verarbeitung auf: Sie sind massiv und wirken weder zu dünn noch klapprig; auch die Lackierung ist hier optimal umgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Seitenteile werden jeweils mit zwei Rändelschrauben an der Rückseite des CORE 3000 fixiert.



*III. Die Inneren Werte*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nachdem wir das Äußere betrachtet haben, wenden wir uns nun dem „Innenleben“ des CORE 3000 zu.
Der Innenraum ist wie die Außenhaut komplett in Schwarz gehalten.
Lediglich die PCI-Verschlüsse, die Festplattenschubladen sowie die Lüfter erstrahlen in einem Weiß und setzen so farbliche Akzente für das Auge.
Die hochwertige Verarbeitung setzt sich auch im Innenraum weiter fort.



*Der Mainboardschlitten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Mainboardschlitten im CORE 3000 bietet Platz für ATX, µATX und Mini-ITX Mainboards.
Die Backplate-Öffnung für die Montage von großen Kühlern ohne Mainboardausbau ist natürlich ebenso vorhanden, wie drei schmale Kabelöffnungen für das saubere Verlegen der Kabel hinter dem Mainboardschlitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die PCI-Slots*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei den PCI-Ausgängen verzichtet Fractal auf Plastikschnellspannverschlüsse und setzt statt dessen auf die bewährten Rändelschrauben, um auch schweren GPUs einen sicheren Halt zu bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die HDD-Racks*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Für die Festplatten bietet das CORE 3000 zwei HDD-Racks, die jeweils drei 3,5“ Laufwerke aufnehmen können.
Die Schubladen aus Stahl werden jeweils mit einer Rändelschraube am HDD-Rack fixiert; sie bieten vier Anti-Vibrationsringe zur schwingungsfreien Lagerung der Festplatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das obere der beiden HDD-Racks kann ganz demontiert werden, um Platz für lange Grafikkarten zu schaffen oder um 90° gedreht werden, um dann als Luftkanal für die Grafikkarte zu dienen. Dies ermöglicht z.B. den Einsatz von großen Grafikkarten.



*Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Im Core 3000 gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, kleinere Wasserkühlungen zu montieren; allerdings könnte der Platz je nach eurem Vorhaben doch etwas knapp werden.
Da ihr nur im Deckel die Möglichkeit habt einen Radiator mit einer Größe von 240 mm zu Installieren, müsstet ihr ansonsten auf externe Radiatoren zurückgreifen. In diesem Fall kann ich euch die größeren Big-Tower von Fractal Design empfehlen.



*IV. Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um das Gehäuse mit Leben zu füllen, hier mein Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*V. Der Einbau der Hardware*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Kommen wir zur Montage des Testsystems im Fractal Design Core 3000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Gold Award und den Budget Award gibt es noch obendrauf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Das Fractal Design CORE 3000 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das Fractal Design CORE 3000 auf der Fractal Design Webseite* 




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bilder und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​ 


zum Glück konnte ich das Gehäuse gerade noch festhalten, es wollte sich nämlich bei diesem heimeligen Wetter (wie in Schweden) einfach auf und davon machen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, euch und der gesamten Community Frohe Weihnachten 
[/FONT]


----------



## Jarafi (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi liebe Community,

passend zum Ferienbeginn und zu Weihnachten, meine neuste Review zum Fractal Design CORE 3000 für euch.

Wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Jarafi


----------



## lunar19 (22. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Review 

Aber warum liegt bei dir schon Schnee  In Berlin hab ich sowas noch nicht erblickt 

PS: Dir auch schöne Weinachten!


----------



## Jarafi (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke ,

ja ich wohn quasie am Tor zum Schwarzwald , ein bisschen hatte es hier, desahlb kam der Test auch 3 tage später wollte das Ausnutzen .

Wünsch ich dir auch .

Jarafi


----------



## Genghis99 (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke und frohes Fest.

Das C3000 hab ich aber schon ein paar Monate. Es hat ein paar kleine (beachtenswerte) Schwächen. Der Drehbare HDD Käfig ist gut. So man ihn aber drehen muss, verkürzt sich der Verfügbare Platz für lange Grafikkarten erheblich. Im schlimmsten Fall muss der Dremel ran.

Die von dir erwähnten Rändelschrauben finde ich auch gut - aber leider sind die Gewindestücke nur unzureichend in das Blech eingenietet und drehen Null Komma Nichts über. Die Schrauben haben dann keinen Halt mehr und die Befestigung einer Graka ist nicht mehr so gut.

Bleibt, das die Lackierung mangels Kratzfestigkeit unter Umständen auch nicht lange schön aussieht. Man merkt deutlich, das an Details wie der Güte des Lackes gespart wurde. Auch bei der Dicke des Blechs im Allgemeinen hätten ein paar zehntel Millimeter mehr gut getan für die Stabilität im Ganzen.

Ich habe nicht probiert, wie sich die Lüftersteuerung mit anderen Lüftermodellen verhält - aber die mitgelieferten sind ab ca. 60% Drehzahl sowieso nicht mehr "Silent". Heisst, man stellt sie bloss einmal ein - auf den berühmten Airflow/dB Kompromiss, dann braucht man die Steuerung eh nicht mehr.

Im Fazit bleibt aber auch bei mir ein für die Preisklasse gutes Gehäuse - aber nur angemessen Gut - nicht der "Budged Award".


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi Genghis99.

Den Budget-Award gab es für den sehr niedrigen Preis von 56€, für den Preis sind die Features Top.

Klar es gibt ein paar Kleinigkeiten, aber ich denke ist ein sehr nettes Gehäuse für 56€.

Frohes Fest.


----------



## lunar19 (23. Dezember 2011)

> Im Fazit bleibt aber auch bei mir ein für die Preisklasse gutes Gehäuse - aber nur angemessen Gut - nicht der "Budged Award".



Da muss ich Jarafi aber Recht geben, für den Preis sind die geboteten Features gut bis sehr gut und das was du sagst sind ja wirklich kleinere Probleme...


----------



## derP4computer (23. Dezember 2011)

Hast du klasse gemacht, das Gehäuse in die Schneelandschaft zu schleppen, gefällt sehr gut. 
Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke , ich wollte das Fractal Design Logo unterstreichen.

Dir auch


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Dezember 2011)

Zum Lesen des Tests fehlt mir leider die Zeit, für die verschneiten Bilder gibt es aber ein .


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke , war auch ziemlich kalt bei 80km/h Wind und Schneefall .

Aber wie immer hats Spaß gemacht


----------



## Hackintoshi (23. Dezember 2011)

Lesenswert was du hier ablieferst. Hardwarefotos im schnee!? Das hat was und sind zudem nicht so häufig.
Schönes fest wünsche ich dir. Laß dir mal neue hosen schenken


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2011)

Merci , dir auch.

Ja die is kaputt gegangen, als ich das Gehäuse wieder eingefangen hab


----------



## Fatalii (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jarafi,
wie immer ein tolles Review! 
Ich denke damit sollte die Entscheidung feststehen, dass das Core 3000 mein Wohnzimmer/Internet PC wird.
Denkst du, dass der Prolimatech Armageddon oder Megahalems dort hinein passt?

Etwas Kritik muss ich dennoch üben Bei dem Punkt PCI-Slots schreibst du GPU´s, jedoch wird das Plural s niemals
mit Apostroph angehangen(sowie auch das Genitiv s in den meisten Fällen, siehe Apostrophitis) und irgendwo hast 
ein B bei "Bevor" vergessen aber den Punkt finde ich nicht mehr. 
Nicht böse sein 

Ich meine es nur gut, zumal so ein gut geschriebener und vernünftig ausformulierter Test nicht unbedingt die 
Eigenheiten falscher Anglizismen übernehmen sollte  Auch wenn es fast alle machen, sollten sich einige doch
der deutschen Sprache und Grammatik annehmen. 

MfG Andy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

Nettes Review und passend zur Jahreszeit gestaltet.
Schade das mittlerweile die Knöpfe fast immer im Deckel sitzen und damit das Gehäuse für so manchen Schreibtisch disqualifizieren. Eigendlich sieht es ja recht ansprechend aus mit der dezenten Zurückhaltung


----------



## Jarafi (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch ,

Die Fehler verbessere ich sofort, ich muss mich Entschuldigen, ich sehe die Kleinigkeiten bei 20 Wordseiten aufwärts manchmal nicht 

Danke für dne Hinweis ..


----------



## Fatalii (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenn das Wie gesagt ist nicht böse gemeint.

Für deine Einschätzung zu den Kühlern wäre ich sehr dankbar, dann das wäre eigentlich der 
einzige Zweifel den ich noch hätte.
Danke.

MfG und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi ,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, ich versinke hier in Lüftern .

Zu den Kühlern, bis zum Seitenteil hast du max. 160 mm Platz.

Der Armageddon ist 160,3 mm hoch, passt also nicht rein, der Megahelms passt theoretisch rein ist ja "nur" 158,7 mm hoch.

Hab leider keinen der Kühler da, hab es nur mit einem Lineal nachgemessen wieviel Platz du bis zur Seitenwand hast.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Fatalii (26. Dezember 2011)

Nein kein Thema
Danke für die Info, hab nun auch enddeckt, dass bei Geizhals die max. Kühlerhöhe angegeben wird.
Somit fällt das core 3000 egentlich raus. Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken mir ein Arc mini oder Arc midi
zu kaufen. Klar sieht ein offener HTPC mit einem Armageddon inkl. 140mm Lüfter eindrucksvoll aus, aber 
das System staubt voll, ist anfälliger und ich habe keine Lust es immer kurzzuschließen
Bin kein Autoknacker.
In welchen Lüftern versinkst du denn? Was kommt da schönes auf uns zu? Ich hoffe ein paar gute 120 und 
140mm Lüfter. Wo wir grad bei Lüftern sind kommt mir folgendes in den Sinn

MfG


----------



## Jarafi (26. Dezember 2011)

Joar sind ein paar sehr feine 120mm Lüfter, hab auch wieder was ganz Irres auf Lager für den Test, gabs noch nie fast


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Dezember 2011)

Fand ich auch wieder ein prima Test/Review von dir, Jarafi...

Wieder ein Gehäuse, was in die engere Wahl kommt....nun kann ich mich noch schwerer für etwas entscheiden...
Naja, System(-new-) build ist ja erst im April/Mai 12


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Dezember 2011)

Pcgh sucht doch nen Volontiär grade kann das sein ? 

Ohne mist warum suchen die denn noch ? Hier im Forum sind leute wie du und XTc z.b. und andere die einfach mal definitiv das zeug dazu hätten.

Auserdem fände ich es gut wenn die Arbeit von euch mal besonders gewürdigt wird.Entweder mit einem Artikel jeden Monat von den reviews. oder aber 2 mal im jahr ein Extra heft nur mit euch. Ohne mist soviel solltet ihr PCGH mitlerweile wert sein.IHR seid die Commiunity , und vertretet diese mehr als nur gut


----------



## JimJuggy (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein sehr schönes Gehäuse. Noch günstiger, allerdings auch nicht so gut ausgestattet ist das Rasurbo Vort-X, das ich mir neulich besorgt habe. Für den Preis nicht schlecht mit schwarzem Innenraum und USB 3.0. Und die Front sieht jetzt auch nicht billiger aus als diese hier, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlicht.



> Ohne mist warum suchen die denn noch ? Hier im Forum sind leute wie du  und XTc z.b. und andere die einfach mal definitiv das zeug dazu hätten.


*Unterschreib*


----------



## Jarafi (27. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob , freut und ehrt mich sehr das euch die Reviews so gut gefallen


----------



## Schnitzel (9. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man die Seitenteile untereinander tauschen kann?


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2014)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. April 2014)

Mit dem Lüfterplatz auf dem linken Seitenteil kann ich nichts anfangen, eigentlich stört er sogar.

Deswegen möchte ich die beiden Seitenteile untereinander tauschen damit das geschlossene nach links auf meine Sichtseite kommt.


----------



## Jarafi (10. April 2014)

Moin,

ich habe das nie ausprobiert, aber theoretisch sollte es möglich sein? 

Ich teste das nachher mal.

Grüße


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2014)

Wäre super.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. April 2014)

Gibt es schon eine Erkenntnis?


----------

